

Hubot - A Customizable, Kegerator-Powered Life Embetterment Robot - sinak
http://hubot.github.com/#

======
marshray
I voted this article up primarily based on the reputation of GitHub.

The page looks really cute, but it seems to be completely lacking in useful
information. All I can tell is Hubot is something that can run some kinds of
scripts for backend automation.

------
zachlatta
Hubot is awesome! I use him everyday in the chatrooms for my sideprojects.

